# just bought a mint 1990 240sx, now what do i do?



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah i just found the best deal of my life. i was driving home a couple days ago and passed what appeared to be a white 240sx. i was like damn i have to go back and look and when i did, i saw a 'for sale' sign. i get out and look at it, over all - exterior is in excellent condition. near mint i would say, as there was not one piece of rust anywhere on the car. then i look at the for sale sign and it says $3000, im like WHAT?!?!? i call the guy right there on the spot and ask him to come outside i would like to look under the hood and such. while he is on his way out, i look and the mileageometer (yeah you like that word i just made up?) 66 fucking thousand miles. yes, 66,000. I ask the guy whats the story with the car he says his sister-in-law bought it in 1990 (female driver) and it sat in a garage all of its life and was barely driven. so we go for a test drive, i like what i feel, see, hear, smell, etc, etc,... the interior is MINT, the exterior is near 98.9% mint... i told him exactly like this: "I'll take it."

So now that i have the damn thing what do i do to it performance-wise? ive always been a honda/vtec kid myself, but when i found this thing all my honda morals went strait out the window. it's strictly nismo for me now. so i looked up specs online.. approx 140h approx 140t, 16.8 qm? i really want to drop a DET in it but that wont be until next year after i do more research and such, but for now this year what can i do to this thing to make it perform well? i want to eat civics and integra, etc... help me out guys. make me nismo (lol sorry i love that word)

any links to parts, engine mod info, det info, ANYTHING would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Well start with intake then exuaghst as any car and then go from there. Id say a new cam would be nice if you want to spend that money. If you going to go to a SR20 I wouldnt put to much into it. 

Also you say you wanna eat civics up? Well then you can do that pretty much stock


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

With only 66k miles? Time for RX7 injectors!!! In any case, intake and full exhaust that beast right away. Also swap the fuel filter out, and get a short throw shifter. Excellent find, my friend!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to buy the stock motor when you slam in that SR20.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Sticky rubber, I/H/E, ASP pulley, and maybe a PDM cam. Coil-overs if you're feeling spendy, spings and shocks if not.


Congrats.


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I would like to buy the stock motor when you slam in that SR20.


sure, you can have it for free when i get a det, if you change your icon. lol im playin but yeah id be willing to sell it but im not swapping until this winter (october-november) im sure there wont be over 100k anyway by then but ill def post on here when i do.

what kind of intake and exhaust give the best gains? you guys got any sites that sell '90 240sx parts? ill be sure to have pics by next week, im picking up this bad boy tomorrow evening. thanks guys.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

xs240sx said:


> sure, you can have it for free when i get a det, if you change your icon. lol im playin but yeah id be willing to sell it but im not swapping until this winter (october-november) im sure there wont be over 100k anyway by then but ill def post on here when i do.
> 
> what kind of intake and exhaust give the best gains? you guys got any sites that sell '90 240sx parts? ill be sure to have pics by next week, im picking up this bad boy tomorrow evening. thanks guys.


InJen intakes are great. I've got one here.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

IMO I would go suspension.... need the footwork... then the power


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

3g's for a 90? dang...thats what near good condition 91-92 can cost.

get some 8mm wires, ngk iridium IX plugs, Z32 fuel filter, and a CAI injen or AEM, than go from there. but if your going to sell the engine dont bother getting headers or an intake. just run stock until you get your SR


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loki said:


> 3g's for a 90? dang...thats what near good condition 91-92 can cost.
> 
> get some 8mm wires, ngk iridium IX plugs, Z32 fuel filter, and a CAI injen or AEM, than go from there. but if your going to sell the engine dont bother getting headers or an intake. just run stock until you get your SR


 since when did AEM make cold air for a KA24E? i know injen does but anyway really the CAI isnt gonna help you much. The KA series motors dont respond very well to them. but freeing the exhaust up will help a bit. but y SR? IMO SRs are overrated thats why i'm embarking in the very rare KA24E-T or as i call it the SR eater lol but do what you want and i'll give you more money for that KA then biscuit will.

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KA24ET projects are rare because the manifolds are almost nonexistent. I pursued such a project for a long time with Gladman Performance, but he never responded to any of my emails or purchase attempts. If you could do Inconel, that'd be easy, but almost no one can. Eventually, you'll give up your dreams of KA24ET, and convert to the KA24DET crowd just like everyone else. I just wish I could get some injectors for cheap.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> KA24ET projects are rare because the manifolds are almost nonexistent. I pursued such a project for a long time with Gladman Performance, but he never responded to any of my emails or purchase attempts. If you could do Inconel, that'd be easy, but almost no one can. Eventually, you'll give up your dreams of KA24ET, and convert to the KA24DET crowd just like everyone else. I just wish I could get some injectors for cheap.


 nope i shall not give up at all


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> nope i shall not give up at all


You planning on making a manifold out of plastic or what? You can get a turbo and wastegate sure, but what are you going to mount it on, just weld it onto one of the cylinder exhaust ports?
Besides that, the KA24DE is a better platform to turbo.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> You planning on making a manifold out of plastic or what? You can get a turbo and wastegate sure, but what are you going to mount it on, just weld it onto one of the cylinder exhaust ports?
> Besides that, the KA24DE is a better platform to turbo.


 why does it matter so what if i want to be different its better than being like everyone else and having a damn SR20. there are other ppl in the world that have single overhead turbo manifolds you just gotta look harder.


----------

